
Doom3 Gangnam Style in WebGL - robhawkes
http://apps.playcanvas.com/will/doom3/gangnamstyle
======
macavity23
Not only a great idea but also free load testing for the playcanvas.com guys.
Their appserver appears to have melted: the CTO's hands are currently a blur
on his keyboard!

~~~
MayorOfMonkeys
We've spun up a new, higher capacity server. Enjoy!!! :)

~~~
cryodesign
Impressive animation - where did you the mocap data from, or all animated by
hand?

~~~
forgingahead
Mixamo.com has a good free Gangnam mo-cap you can apply to any uploaded model.
It's actually a pretty interesting service, you can just upload a 3D model and
their software will auto-rig it for you, and you can pick any animation to
apply to the rig (This dance is one of them). Seems it'd be a great service
for indie game devs -- not one myself, but looks fascinating.

Clickable: <http://www.mixamo.com/editor/new/1643>

~~~
rossmckegney
Second the vote for Mixamo... awesome service, makes creating animation loops
really fun and easy.

We're reworking the animation system in Three.js, so soon you'll be able to
make your animations in Mixamo, and deliver them on the web. You can do it
yourself with Three.js, or with our help using <http://studio.verold.com>
(though, if you're going to do another Gangnam style, please use a better
remix - like [https://soundcloud.com/stirling-inch/pretty-gangnam-fly-
stir...](https://soundcloud.com/stirling-inch/pretty-gangnam-fly-stirling))

~~~
cryodesign
Thanks guys... Mixamo looks pretty good, bookmarked for future use.

------
lexy0202
And suddenly the true purpose of WebGL became clear..

This is pretty awesome, would be better if it was in sync with the music
though? It gets out after a bit.

~~~
mtgx
You may be on to something. In the future more artists may choose to make
music videos like this or Ro.Me if it's cost-effective enough. Artists have
always embedded CGI stuff into their music videos, anyway.

------
CJefferson
Ah, I came to make a comment about needing 'in WebGL' adding to the title, and
I see it is already there!

Little comment: If like me you try to click on anything in chrome, you will
get a message about the page wanting to disable your mouse cursor. I thought
that sounded dodgy, but agree. It just means let the app take control of the
cursor, so you can use it for changing viewpoint.

~~~
dirkk0
Additionally you can use WASD.

~~~
sillysaurus
Bug report for the author:

This demo tries to capture your mouse cursor, so that you can use the mouse to
look around the world. But it's malfunctioning (on Chrome, Win 7 x64).

Synopsis: the first time it loaded, I clicked on the canvas. That popped up a
banner at the top of my browser window which said something like "so-and-so
website would like to take over your mouse cursor. Allow or deny?" So I tried
to click on the allow button, but wound up accidentally clicking a bookmark,
which of course navigated me away. So I hit the back button, which reloaded
the demo. But now it's not trying to capture my mouse anymore, regardless of
what I do.

Just writing that up on the off-chance it's helpful to the author. The itself
bug doesn't matter much, though.

Author: fantastic work, fantastic execution.

~~~
TsiCClawOfLight
could be your chrome settings... I allowed mouse capture permanently, and
whenever I hit escape and click the canvas again, it retakes my cursor.

------
kjackson2012
I was ready to declare the whole Gangnam Style thing dead-and-buried, but this
still made me chuckle. Very nice work!

------
Fletch137
Very interesting, and very well done.

I also cannot adequately express my thanks for putting a mute button on there.

~~~
MayorOfMonkeys
It was more for my benefit while I was developing it. ;)

------
base698
Works on Android for me which is even more impressive.

~~~
ChrisClark
What browser are you using? It doesn't work on Chrome on my Nexus 4.

------
wheaties
How do you shoot? I want to blow these guys up. Hysterical.

------
kjhughes
You realize that you just _have_ to provide a chain gun now, right?

------
gojomo
Very nice! (Is there a way to rotate rather than just strafe-move?)

Now if there were a game that reproduced the scenes and people (including Psy)
in the actual video -- and let you _blow them all to pieces_ , stopping the
music each time a scene is cleared -- that might get another billion plays!

~~~
heyitsnick
> (Is there a way to rotate rather than just strafe-move?)

In chrome i had to explicitly allow canvas to take control of the mouse, then
you have full mouse-look.

edit: more info below

------
danvideo
Very creative and entertaining. I can't stop watching the middle monster.

Something I didn't realize at first was the ability to use the movement keys -
seeing different angles is pretty cool. As another comment mentioned, the sync
could definitely be tighter, but otherwise well done.

------
mcpoulet
Last august there was this other WebGL animation with Doom 3 characters :
[http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_animation_skin...](http://alteredqualia.com/three/examples/webgl_animation_skinning_doom3.html)

------
Tyrannosaurs
That is just wrong on every level. Utterly brilliant but wrong.

------
ph0rcyas
This is just great. Enjoyed it - posted it on fb and ready to watch it again -
then the server is apparently overloading. Wonder what the traffic is like.

~~~
daredevildave
Here is the CPU:
[https://twitter.com/daredevildave/status/289029688943321089/...](https://twitter.com/daredevildave/status/289029688943321089/photo/1)

Turns out a m1.small is much better than an t1.micro :-)

------
drazion
that's a silly, yet creative, take on using WebGL - bravo

------
gingerbreadman
This is neat! Had to show it to a couple of other people around me, sucks to
explain who the characters are though to non-gamers :).

------
egb
Well dang, crashed my firefox after loading about 1/3 :-\

Chrome is fine, but firefox is where I keep a bazillion pages open

------
arikrak
Warning: May freeze your browser.

------
dexter313
Shadows are kinda blocky. And some weapons would be nice.

------
agildehaus
Ah, technology.

------
xyproto
That's amazing.

------
mnml_
gangnam style overdose

